# Veterans Day 2015



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Free restaurant meals for veterans this holiday*







By Ellen Morrissey Published: November 9, 2015, 8:31 am Updated: November 9, 2015, 8:47 am









iStock

PROVIDENCE, RI (WPRI) - Many national chain restaurants will be celebrating Veterans Day this Wednesday by offering free meals to our servicemen and women.

Both past and present military veterans can find something good and free to eat at the following participating restaurants:


Longhorn Steakhouse
Outback
Denny's
Friendly's
Applebees
Chili's
IHOP
Little Caesars
T.G.I. Friday's
Uno Chicago Grill
For the full list of restaurants, check out the website:

 www.militarywallet.com

*Exclusive Veterans Day Giveaways!*
*Grand Prize (2):* We have teamed with *Armed Forces Vacation Club* to offer a Resort Vacation Certificate to two lucky US military members or veterans. Each certificate is good for a 7 night vacation stay, valued at $399*USD. You can enter on our website until Nov. 12, at 7pm CST. Current and former US Military only. Details and rules on our site. Enter Here: *http://themilitarywallet.com/giveaways/afvc-giveaway/*

*Cell Phone Giveaway (1):* We have teamed with *Republic Wireless* to offer one lucky US military member or veteran a FREE Moto X 2nd Generation cell phone, plus one year of service. This prize package is valued at $549*USD. You can enter on our website until Nov. 12, at 7pm CST. Current and former US Military only. Details and rules on our site. Enter Here: *http://themilitarywallet.com/giveaways/republic-wireless-giveaway/*


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

It's heartwarming to see how many companies do the RIGHT thing. God Bless our Veterans.

One thing that does piss me off and I've said it before, "VETERANS DAY SALE!" Ok, How about make it legit by having a real sale for VETERANS...ONLY! If you have anything to show you are a legitimate veteran, you can get what you're buying at a real good reduced price. If you are NOT a veteran, please shop here anyway, but don't expect the sale price.

I fucking hate all the inane sales. "Jesus is back, and now YOU can cash in on his return with incredible savings on our EASTER SALE! If you don't like it, you have THREE DAYS to return the item for a full REFUND!"
"So maybe you didn't make a single sacrifice for America, but you don't have to sacrifice to WIN BIG this Veteran's Day/ Memorial Day!" "Did the Pilgrims land at Plymouth Rock to save you MONEY? NO, BUT THAT SHOULDN'T STOP YOU from landing GREAT SAVINGS!"*, "It's Arbor Day! Money doesn't grow on TREES! Save a buck and save a tree!" "Do you want to save MONEY? So do JEWS! Visit us on our Yom Kipur Sale and save LOTS OF BUCKS, or be Mishugga! Goys invited!" "It's national HOT DOG WEEK! Buy a new TOYOTA, just like Kobiyashi would at Nathan's and SAVE!" "Don't let the big savings pass you by. Why FAST away the savings during RAMADAN?!?! Buy a new mattress NOW! We're Blowing Up the competition!" "BLACK Friday takes on a whole new meaning with our SATAN'S SUPER SALE...it's DEVILISHLY GOOD! (or IT'S SO GOOD, IT'S SINFUL!)" "It's April 20! Why not celebrate Hitler's Birthday by INVADING US instead of the competition for BIG savings! We'll help you do the RIECH thing for you new Volkswagen!"

I'm so damn sick of these holiday sales, but when it takes advantage of our Veterans or our religious beliefs, it REALLY pises me off. There are plenty of holidays to take advange of, I will never 'take advantage of' a sale on a holiday that capitalizes on anything that people hold dear, especially veterans and God.

I only speak for me.

*"It's our annual *Day of Mourning Blow Out!* Take full advantage of our GUILT by getting your new Chevrolet at unbeatably low prices. We're white so you can get your revenge by driving away with a New Malibu for less than what was eventually paid for the entire island of Manhattan! Sure, you could go to a SCALPER, but, heads up, we can give you a warranty they can only dream of and you don't have to negotiate a MAIZE just to get that low, LOW price! You can Poke the Bear, or POKE A HONTAS. HOW? It's common sense and WE'RE the ones making that great offer. Don't be a TURKEY! COME ON DOWN and wrap yourself in a BLANKET of SAVINGS!"


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Kilvinsky said:


> It's heartwarming to see how many companies do the RIGHT thing. God Bless our Veterans.
> 
> One thing that does piss me off and I've said it before, "VETERANS DAY SALE!" Ok, How about make it legit by having a real sale for VETERANS...ONLY! If you have anything to show you are a legitimate veteran, you can get what you're buying at a real good reduced price. If you are NOT a veteran, please shop here anyway, but don't expect the sale price.
> 
> ...


You and I need our own show buddy.........


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

Kilvinsky said:


> "It's April 20! Why not celebrate Hitler's Birthday by INVADING US instead of the competition for BIG savings! We'll help you do the RIECH thing for you new Volkswagen!"...
> You can Poke the Bear, or POKE A HONTAS. HOW? It's common sense and WE'RE the ones making that great offer. Don't be a TURKEY! COME ON DOWN and wrap yourself in a BLANKET of SAVINGS!"
> ...


Kilv, you are killing me  I am sooo with you on the subject! Even those "free meal" offers are not altruistic, not for a second! It's just another marketing scheme. It's all been calculated, analyzed, modeled and those restaurants WILL turn profit on this offer!

In Holliston every Memorial Day and Veteran Day group of volunteers posting handwritten signs with the names of fallen veterans. What a great tribute!


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

You guys are cracking me up.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Veteran Pride


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Help Shine a Light on 
America's Veterans*

The Greenlight Beacon
Every click of support counts.
Learn More Go Here
WWW.GREENLIGHTAVET.COM


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Mission Gratitude, Home Base raises money to help veterans*
*WCVB to air program Wednesday at 7 p.m.*
UPDATED 8:49 AM EST Nov 10, 2015

BOSTON -Some local veterans have an important new mission -- to heal the painful wounds of war that you can't see.

And hundreds of people filled Symphony Hall in Boston Monday night to help raise money for veterans. The program was taped for broadcast on WCVB on Wednesday at 7 p.m.

Watch the report

The sounds of Casey's Cross, named for a comrade who died in Afghanistan, filled Symphony Hall Monday night. They are the voices and faces of veterans who made it home and who suffer from post-traumatic stress disorder.

"We're trained to be strong," retired Sgt. John Girouard, of the United States Army, said. "We're trained to be resilient, if you will."

Girouard is also a survivor and now a proud Fitchburg firefighter. He was badly wounded in Afghanistan in 2011. He defied death but found himself struggling to heal from the invisible wounds of war.

Mission Gratitude, Home Base raises money to help veterans


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

State officials aim to raise awareness of vets, military service

Local Veterans and state officials have serious concern over awareness for the military.

State officials aim to raise awareness of vets, military service

Student veteran uses military skills to fight red tape

David Tetreault spent a year deployed to Afghanistan as a member of the Massachusetts Army National Guard

Student veteran uses military skills to fight red tape


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*BOND OF BROTHERS
'Nam vet gives life-saving 'payback' to combat buddy*

*OPINION: Veterans Day: It's time to shift military focus away from politics*
*GOLD STAR SWIM: Navy veteran nears completion of Mississippi River to honor families*


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Happy Veterans Day to all my brothers and sisters in uniform now and past.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Thank you and God Bless our veterans of all wars, old and new. 

It's a cliche but it certainly applies everyday: America. Land of the free because of the brave.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Today is a solemn day. I've avoided saying "HAPPY VETERANS' DAY" because it seems inappropriate. But to all those Veterans out there, Thank you, God Bless you and may you live a long life, happy in knowing your country loves you, happy in always being taken care of by a grateful people, and happy in being surrounded by those who care the most about you.

The saddest part is, I know that for too many Veterans, little of that is true and for some Veterans, they come back and live on the wrong side of decency. It's a complicated world and it often sucks, but so long as those who want to be good citizens after proving they deserve to be treated as such can do so with our support, there is hope.

For those who leave the service in good standing, regardless of assignment, You are why this nation is amazing (even when some people try so very hard to fuck it up) and you have our support, morally if nothing else.

For those who leave the service on a very bad note (for whatever reason) and maybe carry that badness into civilian life, hey, you may have to arrest you, commit you, (God forbid) hurt or kill you, it's not personal. You put yourselves in harms way and we thank you for that. You tried when some of us haven't. Please, be good so that we can hold you in the same high regard as we do your Brothers and Sisters.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Vietnam vets reluctantly talk about hostile homecomings, challenges*
*129,000 Bay Staters served in Vietnam*
UPDATED 12:39 PM EST Nov 11, 2015

The homecomings for the 129,000 Bay Staters who served in Vietnam were much different than what we see today.
The unpopular war forced many troops to hide their service, and today they still struggle to talk about what took place.

*Resources for Veterans *

"My first 10 to 15 years out, I would not admit I was a Vietnam vet. There was a stigma back then," said Ray Minigan.

The war went on for four years. There was no 9/11 or clear threat to the United States. The U.S. military was there with orders, but without the support of many Americans.

"The young people don't understand the hippy movement and the peace movement," said veteran Jim Smith. "When you come down to it, until this day, we really can't tell them why were in Vietnam. Nobody really knows."

"Most our (veteran) population here is Vietnam veterans or Vietnam-era vets," said Cheryl Poppe, director of the Chelsea Soldiers' Home.

The organization provides services and housing for homeless veterans and those with other challenges.

Smith is convinced the poor reception GI's got when they returned was more than some could stand.

Minigan remembers the brutal homecoming.

"We had a five-hour layover on the way home to Logan (Airport), and we were called 'baby killers,' and the police took us into protective custody," he said.

"They learned a lot from Vietnam -- how to handle veterans and what to do for them," said Poppe. "It's really the Vietnam vets who made the change for these veterans today. They didn't want them treated the way they were when they came home."

This Veteran's Day they will be applauded and treated like the others, like heroes.

"I don't consider myself a hero," said Smith. "I consider the names on the (Vietnam) Wall the heroes."

http://www.wcvb.com/news/vietnam-vets-reluctantly-talk-about-hostile-homecomings-challenges/36380008


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Kilvinsky said:


> Today is a solemn day. I've avoided saying "HAPPY VETERANS' DAY" because it seems inappropriate. But to all those Veterans out there, Thank you, God Bless you and may you live a long life, happy in knowing your country loves you, happy in always being taken care of by a grateful people, and happy in being surrounded by those who care the most about you.
> 
> The saddest part is, I know that for too many Veterans, little of that is true and for some Veterans, they come back and live on the wrong side of decency. It's a complicated world and it often sucks, but so long as those who want to be good citizens after proving they deserve to be treated as such can do so with our support, there is hope.
> 
> ...


"...you may have to arrest you....", I hope you understood that it should have been, *WE* may have to...

I have had some 'negative' dealings with Vets, but thankfully, very few. The fewer the better. God Bless you all.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Kilvinsky said:


> "...you may have to arrest you....", I hope you understood that it should have been, *WE* may have to...
> 
> I have had some 'negative' dealings with Vets, but thankfully, very few. The fewer the better. God Bless you all.


It's ok Kilv. You know what you meant. 










Thank you to all our veterans. God bless you all!


----------

